# wrong sat - echostar 110 west ????



## antdos (Jun 9, 2006)

I have qty 3 dp 301's, and a dish 500. I'm only seeing sat 110 and I'm only seeing a limited amount of channels. when I change the sat to 119 it says "wrong sat - echostar 110 west"

I've rebooted the receiver, unplugged, pulled the card, went up on my roof today to adjust the satellite to get a stronger signal, but I still don't see sat 119. 

I also checkswitched about 100 times already

The thing was working a week ago.

Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

You may have a bad lnb. I am assuming you have a DP Quad? If so, you can check if the switch is bad by taking it off and positioning it so that the 110 side is on the 119 side(it won't fit perfect, but it should be enough to give you a signal). also, you could try covering the 110 side with something like tinfoil and then working to get a signal with the 119. Without knowing the exact switch setup, it's hard to trouble shoot it.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> You may have a back lnb.


Don't know what a "back" LNB is but you could have a bad LNB.


----------



## timca (Jun 2, 2004)

chaddux said:


> Don't know what a "back" LNB is but you could have a bad LNB.


Dude - you need to stop being a jerk. You know what the guy was trying to say. I am tired of seeing your bad attitude around here and maybe others feel the same. Just my opinion.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't worry about it. I fixed it. I'm not exactly the worlds greatest typer, and this dell laptop keyboard is a piece of sewage.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

timca said:


> Dude - you need to stop being a jerk. You know what the guy was trying to say. I am tired of seeing your bad attitude around here and maybe others feel the same. Just my opinion.


Since you are a new member, I am currious how you could be "tired of seeing chaddux's bad attitude". 1- You have posted less than 10 times so far. 2- Chaddux is not a member who posts often 3- Who are you to come on to a forum and start pointing fingers as a newbie, especially someone who has received DBS-Talk Icon status.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Since you are a new member, I am currious how you could be "tired of seeing chaddux's bad attitude". 1- You have posted less than 10 times so far. 2- Chaddux is not a member who posts often 3- Who are you to come on to a forum and start pointing fingers as a newbie, especially someone who has received DBS-Talk Icon status.


Thanks fifty. Didn't have a bad attitude and wasn't trying to be mean to larry. Apparently, timca's panties are giving him a wedgie.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Since you are a new member,


You didn't notice that timca has been a member here 19 months longer than you ... The "new member" label is tied to the post count, not the verbosity.

As for his complaint, one must remember that this forum is here to talk about DBS satellite programming - not for pointing out minor spelling errors. It would be great to see more posts about DBS on DBS Talk and less about off topic garbage.

Hopefully antdos has figured out his LNB/system problem and we can limit further discussion in this thread to THAT issue and stay on topic. Thanks.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

James Long said:


> As for his complaint, one must remember that this forum is here to talk about DBS satellite programming - not for pointing out minor spelling errors. It would be great to see more posts about DBS on DBS Talk and less about off topic garbage.
> 
> Hopefully antdos has figured out his LNB/system problem and we can limit further discussion in this thread to THAT issue and stay on topic. Thanks.


I agree. It's a good thing that Chaddux pointed that out and showed what I meant. I'm here to help out, and not to get involved in OT.


----------

